

Seevl surfaces new music on YouTube - terraces
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/11/09/seevl-music-discovery-assistant-for-youtube/

======
mzuvella
+1 for being an Ireland startup...don't see many of those. Congrats guys.

------
morefranco
really cool app. wonder how this will affect the rdio's of the world.

